# Bambino or DTP?



## nico_water (Dec 26, 2018)

Hello

Is there any reason to get the Bambino over the DTP?

Thanks


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

The bambino will autofroth your milk, If your not good at frothing milk then the bambino might suit best, however it uses pressurized baskets so you wont get as good a quality espresso as will from the DTP as it has unpressurized baskets as well as pressurized, you will just need to learn to steam milk with the DTP if you don't know already but its not that difficult.

Although maybe it the portafilter for the DTP might fit the bambino then you would have best of both worlds unpressurized basked plus auto milk frother. Go to Lakeland they have both machines on display you can look at ask can you try the portafilter from the DTP on the bambino, you can buy spare portafilters and baskets from sage directly.


----------



## nico_water (Dec 26, 2018)

Thank you. I ended up with the DTP from Lakeland price matched to ao.com with 3 year warranty


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

nico_water said:


> Thank you. I ended up with the DTP from Lakeland price matched to ao.com with 3 year warranty


good choice, the DTP is great very capable wee machine. Have you got a grinder yet?


----------



## nico_water (Dec 26, 2018)

Still holding out for the right grinder. I'm after a Mignon mk2- but up for suggestions. Something a similar size/ price that's built for domestic use rather than knocking out 300 cups a day


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

nico_water said:


> Still holding out for the right grinder. I'm after a Mignon mk2- but up for suggestions. Something a similar size/ price that's built for domestic use rather than knocking out 300 cups a day


I'm not am expert, but would say the niche would a great option if its in your budget?

buy the best grinder you can afford and consider second hand you will get a better grinder for your budget. The grinder is the most important factor in your setup much more important than the espresso machine.

I use the built in grinder in my barista express, I know its not the best it will do for a while until I can afford a better one. But its not awful either.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Anyone know if the bambino is the same group head as the dtp? @joey24dirt do you know my friend?

If so it's just a case of using the unpressurised baskets bought as spares from sage and throw away the pressurised.

I looked at the bambino myself - looks a decent bit of kit with super quick warm up and tiny footprint.


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

kennyboy993 said:


> Anyone know if the bambino is the same group head as the dtp? @joey24dirt do you know my friend?
> 
> If so it's just a case of using the unpressurised baskets bought as spares from sage and throw away the pressurised.
> 
> I looked at the bambino myself - looks a decent bit of kit with super quick warm up and tiny footprint.


yep I suggested this in an earlier post, I think maybe the grouphead might be the same and you could swap the portafilter and baskets out for those of DTP/BE.

I suggest a trip to Lakeland they have them all on diplay demo models, you can play about with and see if the portafilter from the DTP fits the bambino, if you seen the Bambino on display in the shop you might be disappointed in the actual poor quality of the portafilter.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Anyone know if the bambino is the same group head as the dtp? @joey24dirt do you know my friend?
> 
> If so it's just a case of using the unpressurised baskets bought as spares from sage and throw away the pressurised.
> 
> I looked at the bambino myself - looks a decent bit of kit with super quick warm up and tiny footprint.


Not sure mate. Looks like a canny little machine, but I dare say the drip tray would be even smaller!! I actually miss my DTP, I can see me getting another one for work. It's just the grinder that would hold me back from doing it.


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

sent you a message Kenny just incase you didn't see it. steamer.co.uk are selling the bambino at £279, only on offer until 31st December, none in stock but maybe john lewis or Lakeland might pricematch?


----------



## urbany (Jan 17, 2019)

Iris said:


> yep I suggested this in an earlier post, I think maybe the grouphead might be the same and you could swap the portafilter and baskets out for those of DTP/BE.
> 
> I suggest a trip to Lakeland they have them all on diplay demo models, you can play about with and see if the portafilter from the DTP fits the bambino, if you seen the Bambino on display in the shop you might be disappointed in the actual poor quality of the portafilter.


Amazon reviews say they are not compatible, and the portafilter is completely different, it locks by rotating the opposite way. After reading that I'm going for the DTP


----------



## Teejay (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi @urbany

My DTP is currently for sale in the For Sale forum

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?48228-Sage-DTPs-birthday-and-needs-a-new-home


----------



## Sophia413 (Feb 6, 2019)

urbany said:


> Amazon reviews say they are not compatible, and the portafilter is completely different, it locks by rotating the opposite way. After reading that I'm going for the DTP


I have both the Breville DTP and the Breville Bambino. I can confirm that the portafilter from the DTP is compatible with the Bambino and vice versa. The Bambino comes with the exact same dual wall baskets as the DTP. The single wall baskets from the DTP is also compatible with the Bambino portafilter. I contacted Breville and they also confirmed they are compatible but they do not recommend using the single wall baskets with the Bambino because the machine is suppose to do better with the pressurized baskets. I am going to try and use the manual setting to pull a shot with the single wall basket. If anyone else has any luck with this then please let me know. I am wondering if this machine can yield good shots with non pressurized baskets.


----------



## Komatoes (Mar 11, 2019)

Love the look of the Bambino. SWMBO will like the smaller footprint too.


----------



## Komatoes (Mar 11, 2019)

Sophia413 said:


> I have both the Breville DTP and the Breville Bambino. I can confirm that the portafilter from the DTP is compatible with the Bambino and vice versa. The Bambino comes with the exact same dual wall baskets as the DTP. The single wall baskets from the DTP is also compatible with the Bambino portafilter. I contacted Breville and they also confirmed they are compatible but they do not recommend using the single wall baskets with the Bambino because the machine is suppose to do better with the pressurized baskets. I am going to try and use the manual setting to pull a shot with the single wall basket. If anyone else has any luck with this then please let me know. I am wondering if this machine can yield good shots with non pressurized baskets.


Would be interested in the results from this @Sophia413 thanks.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Sage do seem to like confusing potential customers (? deliberately ?)


----------



## Jamie K (May 21, 2019)

Did any of you manage to try this? I'm considering the same thing.

Thanks


----------



## Mark_d (Dec 31, 2019)

Hi All,

I've been looking at some threads on the Sage Bambino Plus and DTP on this site so thought I'd give back for anyone else who stumbles upon this thread.

I just bought a SBP for €250 today and was pleasantly surprised to find it now ships with both pressurised and non-pressurised baskets (4 in total) - I've uploaded a pic below

Interestingly it's not mentioned anywhere in the main user manual (it just refers to the two 'double wall' baskets) but they are now including the an extra info leaflet in the box.


----------



## Phoenix Debauch (Jan 18, 2020)

!


----------



## Phoenix Debauch (Jan 18, 2020)

Mark_d said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been looking at some threads on the Sage Bambino Plus and DTP on this site so thought I'd give back for anyone else who stumbles upon this thread.
> 
> ...


 Hi Mark_d, where did you buy your sbp? I want one with both types of filter baskets but no retailers specify that they also come with non pressurised filters. Also is there any chance you can post a photograph the portafilter you got with yours?I can see it on part in the shot you posted but not the bottom. Thanks!


----------



## Keith1968 (Jan 3, 2020)

*@Mark_d I too would bee interested to know where you bought your SBP from.*


----------



## Scwheeler (Jan 13, 2020)

Phoenix, now owning the Bambino and having handled the other portafilter I would be 99% sure it's the bambino one in the picture. It looks to me that the handle is textured like the Bambino rather than the high gloss on the BP or BE and from what I can see from the underneath it looks like the Bambino.

Apart from feeling heavier and looking a bit better quality I reckon there's no performance difference between the two.


----------



## Phoenix Debauch (Jan 18, 2020)

Thanks Scwheeler ??


----------

